# Control temperatura Resistencia calefactora



## barbaroja07 (Ago 27, 2009)

hola a todos...queria saber como puedo hacer el control de una resistencia calfactora que se alimetna mediante 220VAC. La idea es qu deseo llgar a una temperatura deseada por ejemplo 40ºC. entonces al inicio estara el agua a temperatura ambiente entonces activo la resistencia calefactora de manera que trate de llegar rapido a los 40ºC pero a medida que llego a los 37 o 38 ya no deberia de aumentar la temperatura tanto; es mas deberia hacer el ajuste de temperatura con pequeñas cantidades de calor que proviene de la resistencia. Creo que eso se logra trabajando en porcentajs de carga de la resistencia. Quisiera sabr si alguno sabe sobre este tema y me pueda ayudar para diseñar el circuito. Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 27, 2009)

Puedes armar 2 termostatos ajustados (Por ejemplo) a 38º y 40º.
En estado "Frío" encienden ambos y sus respectivos calefactores provocando un calentamiento "Rápido", al llegar a 38º se apaga el primero y solo queda funcionando el segundo calentando mas lentamente hasta llegar a tus 40º.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 27, 2009)

barbaroja07 dijo:


> hola a todos...queria saber como puedo hacer el control de una resistencia calfactora que se alimetna mediante 220VAC. La idea es qu deseo llgar a una temperatura deseada por ejemplo 40ºC. entonces al inicio estara el agua a temperatura ambiente entonces activo la resistencia calefactora de manera que trate de llegar rapido a los 40ºC pero a medida que llego a los 37 o 38 ya no deberia de aumentar la temperatura tanto; es mas deberia hacer el ajuste de temperatura con pequeñas cantidades de calor que proviene de la resistencia. Creo que eso se logra trabajando en porcentajs de carga de la resistencia. Quisiera sabr si alguno sabe sobre este tema y me pueda ayudar para diseñar el circuito.



Eso que estas describiendo se llama *Control Proporcional*, y es una forma muy adecuada de controlar temperatura (aunque hay mejores). El punto importante es es algo que no has dicho: con que precisión necesitas estabilizar la temperatura en 40º? Sin saber eso, no te puedo decir si hacer ese control proporcional o un simple control On/Off...que para este último, ya vienen unos sensores/actuadores dotados de una perilla (termostato) con la que puedes graduar la temperatura, un sensor..tipo "estufa de gas" para medir la temperatura y un par de contactos que conectan y desconectan el calefactor...y eso lo ponés y anda...pero no pretendas una precisión superior a 1ºC. Si necesitas, por ejemplo, un error de estado estacionario de 0.1ºC entonces tienes que usar un control proporcional como mínimo, aunque el tipo exacto depende de que corno quieras controlar...


----------



## tecnogirl (Ago 29, 2009)

... Tambien dale una revision a otro subforo
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/termostato-electronico-8156/
Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 29, 2009)

exactamente, y más allá del termostato electrónico...le podrías agregar un comparador que al llegar a los 37ºC vaya regulando la tension de alimentacion mediante el TRIAC, como bajará la tensión, bajará la corriente, y la potencia disminuye cuadráticamente ya que:

I x I x R = W---al disminuir la corriente a la mitad, la potencia se reduce a 1/4

Ej: 2[A] x 2[A] x 50[Ohms] = 200[W] -- -- 1[A] x 1[A] x 50[Ohms] = 50[W]


----------



## maresyoc (Nov 28, 2012)

Buenos dias, yo tambien quiero saber si se puede controlar la temperatura de una resistencia para calentar agua, quiero que el agua solo llegue de 25 a 30 grados, es posible? o que me recomiendan hacer. Saludos


----------



## aquileslor (Nov 28, 2012)

No hay otra. Para precisión hay que usar Control Proporcional como dice Zavalla. Con control on-of, puedes tener precisiones del grado. Tambien se puede jugar con la masa a calentar y se puede lograr 1/2 grado. Eso es todo lo que he conseguido. Por eso lo comento.


----------



## ozcvell (Dic 21, 2012)

Hola a todos

Estoy de acuerdo con la idea de Fogonazo
De dos termostatos, yo trabaje con calentadores
De gas y aceite, y es lo mas común y económico
En la industria, claro si quieres presicion pues debes usar
Un controlador Proporcional, ahí tienes que hacer programación 
Y mas costos.

Si lo que quieres es controla temperatura de agua que se encuentra 
en una vasija o tanque sin flujo de entrada y salida
Seria muy fácil solo controlar la resistencia calefactora
O calentador que  al llegar por ejemplo a 23 grados
Este se apague y con el calor remanente en el calentador
La temperatura te subiría unos 2 grados mas aprox
Y asi podrias probar subir o bajar un grado para obtener los 
25-30 grados que requieres, ahora si
El agua que quieres calentar tendrá un flujo
De entrada y salida constante pues ya te metes en
Mas problemas.

Bueno también seria bueno dijeras para que uso quieres calentar el agua
Es para una alberca, un tanque, etc que tipo de calentador
Estarás utilizando, volumen de agua, todo eso debes saber o decir para 
que se te pueda ayudar mas

Saludos a todos


----------



## Danot Alvarado (Dic 26, 2012)

Leyendo acerca este articulo el cual me parece de gran utilidad, ya que presento la siguiente problematica:
Se consta de una maquina cortadora plasma, la cual utiliza aire seco; para eso la alimentamos con un compresor. el problema ocurre, gracias a la gran cantidad de humedad presente en el ambiente (vivo en Cartagena, Colombia), al llenarse de aire el compresor, la humedad se condensa dentro de este, y al expulsar dicho aire hacia el plasma, este va con humedad probocando de partes del plasma se vean afectadas, partes como las boquillas y toca hacer un constante reemplazo de estas...Por eso es buena idea crear un calentador y regularlo a cierta temperatura, para que este evapore el agua (que proviene de la condensacion de la humedad) que esta dentro del acumulador, para cuando se envie al plasma, valla como aire seco y evitar asi mas inconvenientes... agradeceria sus respuestas


----------



## Scooter (Dic 27, 2012)

para eso hay filtros


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 27, 2012)

Como te dice Scooter , para eso se utilizan filtros deshidratantes de , por ejemplo , Silicagel.

El equipo cuenta con dos recipientes que soportan la presión de la línea de aire , entonces mientras uno deshidrata el otro regenera con aire caliente.

Hay equipos frigoríficos que deshidratan aire a presión. Son bastante caros.

Otros equipos deshidratan el aire antes de ser comprimido , también son muy caros , pero te podés construir una unidad barata a partir de un aire acondicionado , o sea el compresor toma el  aire previamente enfriado y deshidratado por un Aire Acondicionado.

Además deberían equipar al tanque del compresor con una Válvula automática de purga.

Saludos !


----------



## maresyoc (Ene 7, 2013)

ozcvell dijo:


> Hola a todos
> Bueno también seria bueno dijeras para que uso quieres calentar el agua
> Es para una alberca, un tanque, etc que tipo de calentador
> Estarás utilizando, volumen de agua, todo eso debes saber o decir para
> ...



Hola Ozcvel, perdón por contestarte hasta ahorita, es para un estanque donde tengo tilapia y está haciendo mucho frio y necesito algo para mantener la temperatura de 25-30 grados es la óptima para su crecimiento. Espero tu respuesta. Saludos


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ene 16, 2013)

Mareyoc para tu estanque te recomiendo un controlador proporcional como el que muestra a continuación







El tema es que se necesita de mas hardware para controlar la temperatura.

-La termocupla o sensor de temperatura te recomiendo la PT100.





- Rele de estado sólido controlado por PWM que funciona como un dimmer





Yo tengo un control de temperatura de este tipo montado en mi acuario.

El rele de estado Sólido (SSR), lo fabriqué yo mismo para reducir los costos y hacerlo más robusto en caso de corto de la resistencia, ya que los tiristores usados en esto modulos que venden son de baja corriente de sobrecarga.

Saludos


----------



## maresyoc (Ene 17, 2013)

Luis Eduardo Sánchez dijo:


> Mareyoc para tu estanque te recomiendo un controlador proporcional como el que muestra a continuación
> 
> Saludos



Hola luis eduardo muchas gracias. Oye 1 pregunta me pudieras asesorar en la construccion de esto? me puedes decir que material necesito para comprarlo? saludos y muchas gracias


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ene 22, 2013)

Hola Maresyoc perdon la demora, pero es que he estado un poco ocupado. De aqui al fin de semana cuando tenga un tiempito subo el esquema de PWM junto con el control de disparos de los tiristores del control que hice y que funciona con una señal de 4-20mA

Saludos


----------



## maresyoc (Feb 2, 2013)

Luis Eduardo Sánchez dijo:


> Hola Maresyoc perdon la demora, pero es que he estado un poco ocupado. De aqui al fin de semana cuando tenga un tiempito subo el esquema de PWM junto con el control de disparos de los tiristores del control que hice y que funciona con una señal de 4-20mA
> 
> Saludos



ok muchas gracias espero tu respuesta. Saludos


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Feb 3, 2013)

Hola Mayesroc

Te adjunto el plano a mano alzada que se hizo para controlar la resistencia por PWM a partir de una señal de 4-20mA que me entrega un controlador de temperatura. Revisalo y me cuentas si tienes alguna duda.

El circuito utiliza amplificadores operacionales

Como está dibujado el diagrama se realizó el montaje con cajita y todo y funciona de maravilla.!!!



Después trato de subir unas fotos del montaje ya que el circuito como te comenté lo tengo funcionando en mi acuario, y me ha ayudado a reducir bastante el consumo de enrgía debido a que no necesito el 100% de la potencia para mantener a 25º C la temperatura del agua, sino el 55% aprox lo cual significa menos dinero al momento de pagar el recibo de la energía!!! 

Saludos


----------



## maresyoc (Feb 5, 2013)

Luis Eduardo Sánchez dijo:


> Hola Mayesroc
> 
> Te adjunto el plano a mano alzada que se hizo para controlar la resistencia por PWM a partir de una señal de 4-20mA que me entrega un controlador de temperatura. Revisalo y me cuentas si tienes alguna duda.
> 
> ...



Hola luis eduardo muchas gracias, deja lo cheko y te digo las dudas que tenga. Y voy a esperar las fotos porque casi no se de electronica y para darme una idea. Aunque de todas formas voy a ir a una tienda de electronica y les llevo el esquema para que me den las piezas. Muchas gracias


----------



## jaytec (Feb 9, 2013)

Yo para estos casos que necesito un control proporcional exacto uso termostatos electrónicos, llamado PID (Proporcional integral derivativo). Son baratos, efectivos y precisos. Además los puedes programar a tus necesidades.


----------



## rdp0008 (Feb 15, 2013)

Hola, entiendo muy poco de electronica y nose si este problema estara resuelto.

tengo una resistencia de 2000W y esta conectada a un termostato. el caso es que la regulacion no es muy buena, y cuando se enciende para calentar, lo hace a maxima potencia y eso es lo que no quiero.

He visto que mediante una pt-100, un PID y un SSR puedo hacer on/off, rampas de calentamiento y tal. pero el on/off, cuando este encendida la resistencia tambien va a estar al 100% de su potencia y para el tema que lo quiero, que es macerar malta para hacer cerveza, lo que necesito es que se mantenga la temperatura a unos 65ºC, el rango de temperatura le puedo variar entre 63-67ºC por lo que tampoco me hace falta mucha precision. con el sistema del PID, el SSR y la pt-100 podria conseguir un muy buen ajuste pero no quiero que se me fomen puntos calientes alrededor de la resistencia cuando esta esta activa por que puede llegar a calentar mas de 100ºC y los encimas que entran en juego en la maceracion pueden desnaturalizarse irreversiblemente, y por tanto perderia rendimiento en la extraccion de azucares.

he leido que con un regulador de corriente alterna, mediante tiristores se puede hacer lo que busco. lo unico que necesito asesoramiento, o que tipo de materiales tengo que comprar y el montaje si no es mucha molestia.

en definitiva lo que me interesa es que pueda variar la potencia o lo que se tenga que variar en la resistencia para que en las ocasiones que necesite hervir, pues por ejemplo funcione al 100% pero en las ocasiones que tengo que macerar y mantener una temperatura entre 67-63ºC la resistencia caliente un maximo de 65ºC, que la energia de la resistencia sea la justa para que si pones un termometro, termopar o lo que sea fiable en la medicion de la temperatura en la misma resistencia, esta este a 65ºC.

Muchas gracias
Un saludo


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 15, 2013)

Mira estos temas: *Control Proporcional*

¿ Existe algún limitante con el tiempo en el que se debe alcanzar la temperatura ?


----------



## rdp0008 (Feb 15, 2013)

una idea es calentar el agua sola hasta 72ºC (esto se podria hacer al maximo de potencia), añadir el grano. aqui la temperatura bajaria de 72 hasta 65 aprox (echando una determinada masa de malta para el volumen calentado), y entonces dejar la resistencia calentando todo el rato a 65, o apagarla y cuando baje a 62 ponerla a calentar a 67 por ejemplo y asi la temperatura se mantendria bastante bien, sobre todo haciendolo en una nevera de camping.



y con respecto al limitante, pues si que hay tiempo limitante, no podria empezar a calentar desde temperatura ambiente con la resistencia a tan solo 65ºC tardaria demasiado y dejaria actuar otro tipo de encimas que degradarian azucares a otros subproductos que quizas en algunos tipos de cervezas vengan bien, pero para lo que necesito no.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 15, 2013)

Para evitar que se te formen puntos de alta temperatura se me ocurren 2 formas:
1) Hacer circular el líquido (Revolver)
2) Bajar la potencia de las resistencias, por ejemplo si son 2 resistencias de 100W en paralelo conectarlas en serie, esto le daría tiempo al líquido a uniformar (Distribuir) la temperatura antes de que pueda formarse un punto de alta temperatura.


----------



## rdp0008 (Feb 15, 2013)

agitar es una cosa que me queria ahorra, asi lo dejaba un poco mas automatico. a parte  de eso, no quiero agitar demasiado pues puedo disolver taninos, lo que va a provocar astringencia, nada bueno para la cerveza

y lo segundo, solo es una resistencia de 2000W, que se conecta con un cable de corriente comun como los del ordenador


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 15, 2013)

rdp0008 dijo:


> agitar es una cosa que me queria ahorra, asi lo dejaba un poco mas automatico. a parte  de eso, no quiero agitar demasiado pues puedo disolver taninos, lo que va a provocar astringencia, nada bueno para la cerveza
> 
> y lo segundo, solo es una resistencia de 2000W, que se conecta con un cable de corriente comun como los del ordenador



Mira este comentario: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/control-temperatura-resistencia-calefactora-23604/#post195503

Puedes lograr el efecto del comentario con un relee e intercalando un diodo en serie con la resistencia, con lo cual pasa a tener solo 1000W


----------



## rdp0008 (Feb 16, 2013)

Nose si 1000 vatios seran tambien demasiados. Mchas gracias de todos modos. Creo k tengo la solucion que me ha dado un amigo electronico, no la se explicar pero cuando lo simule por ordenador y nos pongamos a ello ( espero k esta semana) os pongo la solucion

Un saludo


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 27, 2013)

Luis Eduardo Sánchez dijo:


> Hola Mayesroc
> 
> Te adjunto el plano a mano alzada que se hizo para controlar la resistencia por PWM a partir de una señal de 4-20mA que me entrega un controlador de temperatura. Revisalo y me cuentas si tienes alguna duda.



Amigo Luis qué tan preciso es tu sistema de control?

EDITO1: No existe alguna otra forma de sincronizar el paso por cero con la triangular? Traté integrando con una red RC la cuadrada pero pasé por alto la diferencia de 90º 

EDITO2: Me llevo mejor con la triangular que con la diente de sierra.
Saludos!


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Mar 1, 2013)

Hola! El sistema es muyyy preciso, por encima del 99.5 por ciento.

El tema es que la señal para el pwm no es traingular ni diente de sierra! es una señal logaritmica debido que asi es como puede solo se puede hacer control de fase de cada semiciclo, si te fijas el circuito es bastante sencillo de hacer, eso si te recomiendo un osciloscopio para revisar las señales que entran al comparador hecho con el op-amp

Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 1, 2013)

Si, la señal es ligeramente exponencial porque se carga a través de la resistencia de 33KΩ. Pero me gustaría tener una triangular referenciada al paso por cero, tendrá alguna idea?

Estoy haciéndole varias modificaciones a tu circuito para ponerla a funcionar con una termocupla tipo K (acondicionador+compensador).

Saludos!

De eso trata que sea de esa forma por que de hacerla triangular el control de fase no va a ser preciso debido a la forma de onda(seno) que se desea controlar.

De todas maneras si lo quieres hacer de esa manera podría ser usando un oscilador de relajacion y un integrador con operacionales.

Saludos


----------



## eysaku (Mar 12, 2013)

esta es la mejor forma con un pirometro o pid que es un control de temperatura a ssr o relec de contacto 


Luis Eduardo Sánchez dijo:


> Mareyoc para tu estanque te recomiendo un controlador proporcional como el que muestra a continuación
> 
> http://www.watlow.com/img1/products/controllers/integrated_pm_express_240.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## torres.electronico (Abr 3, 2013)

eysaku dijo:


> esta es la mejor forma con un pirometro o pid que es un control de temperatura a ssr o relec de contacto



Tal cual... opino lo mismo... Implementar un pwm, solo serviria para algo relativamente chico y pongo la firma que ese controlador no llega integramente su hardware a 5 años consecutivos si se lo emplea un tiempo considerable diariamente...
El empleo de un pirometro con salida a relay / scr, en lo posible de dos canales, es la mejor idea planteada.
No hay muchos datos sobre el tema, y se torna un poco dificil decirte bien que sirve y que no, pero tomemos el sencillo ejemplo que tu recipiente es de acero y estas trabajando en un proceso tipo baño maria, tenemos que la variacion de temperatura en un bloque de metal, mientras hay un  cambio de estado la temperatura no cambia. Esto es ley 1era en  termodinamica.... 
Osea, en este caso particular, el mismo metal compenza y nos da el  suficiente tiempo para que no tengamos una oscilacion en el encendido de  la llama / resistencia calefactora o lo que sea.
Empleando un sencillo pirometro de dos canales, podemos programar las dos resistencias para que trabajen hasta determinado punto y que corte una de ella cuando este proximo a la temperatura que queremos... La resistencia restante, sesaria de trabajar cuando llega a la temperatura ideal y bueno... esta solo se encenderia cuando baje esa temperatura... obviamente, si desciende mucho, se encenderia la segunda esistencia y asi el loop vicioso para hacer esa rica cervezaaaaa 

Para corroborar lo que digo y no piensen que no tengo en cuenta cada una de las cosas... observemos lo siguiente: 
  1.  Tomamos un trozo de hierro u otro metal. Pesarlo (m) 
   2. Verter 300 c.c. de agua en un recipiente con paredes aislantes del calor (cubitera de hielo) (Masa agua =   300 g) 
   3. Con un termómetro medir la temperatura del agua fría (Ta) 
   4. Introducir el metal en un recipiente que contenga agua hirviendo  (un buen rato) para que alcance una temperatura de 100 ºC (T de  ebullición del agua a 1 atm) 
   5. Sacar el metal del agua hirviendo e introducirlo en los 300 c.c.  de agua fría (Ta). Intentar tapar la cubitera (para que no haya pérdida  de calor) e introducir un termómetro. La temperatura del agua irá  aumentando hasta alcanzar el equilibrio térmico, Tf). 
El calor cedido por el metal será igual a la masa del metal por su calor  específico y por el cambio de temperatura experimentado por éste. Es  decir,  Qcedido = m · ce · (100 - Tf). El calor absorbido por el agua  será: Qabsorbido = 300 · 1 · (Tf - Ta). Igualamos ambos calores y  despejamos ce, dando que: ce = 300·(Tf-Ta)/m·(100-Tf). De esta forma, y  con la ayuda de una tabla de calores específicos, podemos averiguar de  qué metal se trata, y sumado a ello, tenemos también el tiempo de  descenso de temperatura según la generosidad del metal y masa propia de  este. 
En pocas palabras, cuando hay un cambio de estado del mechero / resistencia calefactora o lo que fuese, la  temperatura del agua no descenderá rápidamente dado que tanto el metal  como el agua, tienen un delay en lo que respecta su descenso de  temperatura, y esto esta dado a sus características particulares (el  agua y sus sales, el metal y sus componenetes)...
Ahora... hay que tener en cuenta que si es baño maria,.... no tendremos la misma temperatura en el agua del 1er recipiente, que en el contenido que esta en el 2do recipiente


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Abr 10, 2013)

torres.electronico dijo:


> Tal cual... opino lo mismo... Implementar un pwm, solo serviria para algo relativamente chico y pongo la firma que ese controlador no llega integramente su hardware a 5 años consecutivos si se lo emplea un tiempo considerable diariamente...
> :



Torres, este sistema se usa en extrusión de plástico en donde se pueden llegar a usar potencias considerables,75Kw o más y en producciones continuas 24 hrs 7 días a la semana.

Esto depende de la calidad de las resistencias y los instrumentos, además con el uso de pwm el " arranque" de la resistencia es controlado, lo que hace que que dure más,

De otro lado que dure 5 años, mmm no se, pero si se piensa hacer esto, montar el sistema y esperar a que falle, significa que no se tiene un correcto plan de mantenimiento.

Saludos


----------



## torres.electronico (Abr 10, 2013)

Luis Eduardo Sánchez dijo:


> Torres, este sistema se usa en extrusión de plástico en donde se pueden llegar a usar potencias considerables,75Kw o más y en producciones continuas 24 hrs 7 días a la semana.
> 
> Esto depende de la calidad de las resistencias y los instrumentos, además con el uso de pwm el " arranque" de la resistencia es controlado, lo que hace que que dure más,
> 
> ...



Disculpeme Don Luis, pero me hace sentir que eh invertido mal mi tiempo planteando lo que es mi pura experiencia de campo, estudios, y lo que realmente se haria si lo que buscamos es efectividad y economia. Pregunta del millon.... A leido lo que comente anteriormente de punta a punta? en especial los ultimos parrafos?
Ahora, vamos a lo nuestro para encarrilar el asunto y asi no confundir conceptos y terminilogias que empleamos los instrumentistas de campo...Usted esta mencionando que no se estaria teniendo un correcto Plan de mantenimiento..... Expliquerme usted que mantenimiento puede darle a un controlador de dichas caracteristicas comercial? Sopletearlo y liberarlo del polvillo para que disipe bien sus semiconductores, nada mas; Pero eso es un escalon de 1er grado y no soluciona ni garantiza nada por que como sabemos, tanto los componentes resistivos e inductivos, hacen su tabajito con el tiempo a los semiconductores cuando tenemos un trabajo bastante repetitivo, corto y periodico.
En el caso de emplear un sencillo Pirometro, lo unico que se verifica es el tiempo de trabajo del contactor (ya que segun la potencia de la carga, tenemos un numero aproximado de veces que trabajo sus contactos), y en caso que notemos uqe esta muy ruidosa la bobina, por seguridad, se recambia... Son gastos muy distintos....Ademas, menciona que se alarga la vida de las resistencia, y creame señor, que eso es un tecnisismo comercial para vender un producto, ya que si nosotros tenemos una linea trifasica de 60 Amp, la carga solo absorve la intensidad que requiere para su trabajo, entiendase que no es que le somentemos 60 Amp de prepo y los electrones corriendo como locos entre la resistencia la calienta por sobre mas y esta se deteriora... Esto es mas que sencillo y no hay que buscarle muchas vueltas al asunto...
Le comparto este link el cual espero que no lo tome como Spam... es el diseño de una estrusora que diseñe hace un tiempo a otra persona... esta desarrollada con un LOGO y un par de pirometros (esta toda la info, incluido el programa del LOGO):

http://industria.yoreparo.com/autom...rl-extrusora-temperatura-y-motor-t261915.html

Hace un año y medio aproximadamente, esa estrusora fue parte de la idea de otro desarrollo mio (una maquina de hacer mangueras)... fue mas el cambio mecanico que electronico lo que mas ytrabajo me dio.... el encarrilador y enrollador, fue toda una aventura ya que requeria de que acelere y desacelere segun la temperatura que salia el plastico y la velocidad de inyeccion... en fin... prometo fotos si asi lo requieren; Igualmente, por las dudas me descargo y guardo una copia de todo el topico, en especial este ultimo comentario, ya que me tope con personas que borran los mensajes si uno opina distinto... espero que este no sea el caso... Sr Luis, un gusto intercambiar palabras con usted, lo saludo atte


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Abr 11, 2013)

Hola Torres!

El foro Es un sitio abierto en donde la idea es el compartir los puntos de vista de los demás para asi poder construir una solución a un problema propuesto entre todos.

Si se han borrado comentarios por mi parte son por violación a las normas del foro, pero este no es el caso ni lo va a ser de seguro.

Te cuento algo, por mi parte fue tecnico de mantenimiento en una planta de proceso de plastico de grandes proporciones en donde mensualmente se hacían transformaciones de polipropileno y polietileno en cantidades de mas de 100 toneladas al mes, lo que significa una gran cantidad de material procesado cuando el producto final eran fibras de multifilamento,sacos de tejido circular y rafia para la elaboracion de soga plastica(cuerdas).

En cuanto a calidad de resistencias te confirmo que si infiere en la vida util de éstas, muchas veces cuando son solo resistencias con hilo de acero, éstas tienden a degradarse rápidamente, por el fenomeno de estarse calentando y enfriando constantemente lo que genera que se abra, para evitar esto muchos fabricantes, por nombrar watlow o eurotherm, utilizan aleaciones de niquel o tugnsteno las que permiten alargar por un tiempo más la vida util de éstas, por que una resistencia por lo general tienden a tener el mismo periodo de vida que un bombillo incandesente de 3000 a 4000 horas. Con el tema de las aleaciones en el alambre usado se pueden llegar a tener hasta 7000 horas, pero a pesar de estas mejoras por el efecto de encender y apagar para controlar la temperatura la resistencia sufre el estress de estar sometida a cambios térmicos y fisicos, los cuales afectan su composición.

De otro lado a mediados de los años 70 se logró comprobar que con el uso de reles de estado solido y la aplicacion de modulacion de ancho de pulso para el control de fase de una señal alterna, asociados al control de temperatura microprocesado que permitía por medio de funciones de transferencia para un control PID, en donde se lograba llegar al 100% de la potencia de manera lineal y no en un cambio de off a on, y luego de llegar a su temperatura ideal por medio del uso del controlador se decrementaba la potencia al punto que solo fuese necesario para mantener la temperatura deseada. Este fue otro avance que permitió que el estress que sufría la resistencia se redujera y se logro alargar un poco más la vida útil de esta, lo que permiten poder llegar casi a las 9000 horas, estos valores junto con el usos de resistencia ajustadas a la aplicación que no estén subdimensionadas sino por el contario que esten por encima del rating solicitado junto con el nivel de temperatura adecuado que se quiere para el proceso, hace que se pueda preveer con antelación cuando debe de reemplazarse la resistencia y lograr casi 10000 horas de operacion.

No hay que olvidar que conectores y cables por mas ceramicos y de altas temperaturas que sean requieren de revisiones periodicas y en donde sea necesario reemplazarlos para asi evitar cortos y daños en los SSR (reles de estado solido) que en caso de corto tienen a dañarse, por que la temperatura cumple con su cometido de degradar los metales.

Con el controlador solo se puede hacer lo que tu dices, quitar polvo,soplar (cuidado con la estatica) y no más.

A esto me refiero que con el uso de estos equipos y el cuidado adecuado, se logran los objetivos de tener un control muy preciso, pero que lleguen a los 5 años de funcionamiento de manera continuada es una utopia por lo antes mencionado en cuanto a la vida util de las resistencias.

Trato de no ser tan técnico en mis repuestas por que mi intensión no es confundir a nadie, todo lo contrario por que como ves este es un foro abierto donde tenemos desde hobbistas en la electronica hasta ingenieros con magister apoyando este gran foro!!

Es bueno que continuemos con este debate por que todas las experiencias y conocimientos son validos para este tema que estamos tratando

Torres yo leí todo tu apartado, que habla sobre equilibrio térmico que es un muy buen ejemplo del uso del calculo diferencial para hallar cual seria la constante térmica y tiempo de estabilización en metales y sistemas de calentamiento.

Si hay otra observación estamos para servir!

Y por favor quitame el DON por que no soy tan viejo!!!

Saludos


----------



## torres.electronico (Abr 15, 2013)

no comparto el mismo punto de vista...mucho menos ahora que las importaciones estan complicaas en nuestro pais y no solo los precios se disparan,si no que tambien se complica conseguir las cosas... simpleza,destreza y funcionabilidad es lo ideal.para un sistema.... obviamente siempre que se obtenga optimos resultdos...saludos


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Abr 15, 2013)

Bueno si eso es lo que piensas, muchos éxitos con tus pruebas, es entendible que a veces por tema de disponibilidad e importaciones se complique la cosa, si el costo-beneficio merece hacerlo así, es completamente válido

Saludos


----------



## opamp (Abr 15, 2013)

Tengo entendido que la temperatura de fusión del nicrom, el alucrom , y otros materiales para resistencias calefactoras está por el orden de los 1400ºC aproximadamente.
El forista que controla la temperatura de la maceración de la malta habla de 65ºC.
Se mencioná a las extrusoras de plásticos y estamos hablando entonces de temperaturas alrededor de los 400ºC.
Porqué sufririan las resistencias calefactoras con temperaturas de trabajo tan lejanas de su punto de fusión ?
Para evitar los puntos calientes, se trabajan con resistencias multiples, repartidas equidistantemente en los hornos, así tenemos hornos de decenas a centenas de resistencias calefactoras cada una con su PT-100 y su relay de estado sólido(SSR).
Para hornos muy pequeños de unas cuantas resistencias calefactoras realizamos un control PI con desplazamiento del angulo de conducción(recortando la onda senoidal).
Para grandes hornos , varias decenas a cientos de resistencias calefactoras, el control PI se realiza por numero de ciclos enteros de la red de alimentación, siendo el periodo de trabajo del orden de 1 a 2 segundos (  60 a 120 ciclos de red )debido a la gran inercia del sistema.


----------



## Gustavo jared (Oct 24, 2013)

jaytec dijo:


> Yo para estos casos que necesito un control proporcional exacto uso termostatos electrónicos, llamado PID (Proporcional integral derivativo). Son baratos, efectivos y precisos. Además los puedes programar a tus necesidades.


 
aca tambien una alternartiva es los pirometros o controladores de temperatura con control PID en lo cual lo programas al valor q*ue* deseas y en un margen lo mantiene en la temperatura q*ue* deseas...


----------



## laban47 (Feb 12, 2014)

barbaroja07 dijo:


> hola a todos...queria saber como puedo hacer el control de una resistencia calfactora que se alimetna mediante 220VAC. La idea es qu deseo llgar a una temperatura deseada por ejemplo 40ºC. entonces al inicio estara el agua a temperatura ambiente entonces activo la resistencia calefactora de manera que trate de llegar rapido a los 40ºC pero a medida que llego a los 37 o 38 ya no deberia de aumentar la temperatura tanto; es mas deberia hacer el ajuste de temperatura con pequeñas cantidades de calor que proviene de la resistencia. Creo que eso se logra trabajando en porcentajs de carga de la resistencia. Quisiera sabr si alguno sabe sobre este tema y me pueda ayudar para diseñar el circuito. Saludos!




Mira yo hice un control de temperatura con pic y tambien hice otro pero usando un pic y un controlador de temp tzn4m aki en mi blog tengo uno revisalo si te sirve : proyectos-by-laban.blogspot.com


----------



## Eugenio Nieto (May 23, 2014)

opamp dijo:


> Tengo entendido que la temperatura de fusión del nicrom, el alucrom , y otros materiales para resistencias calefactoras está por el orden de los 1400ºC aproximadamente.
> El forista que controla la temperatura de la maceración de la malta habla de 65ºC.
> Se mencioná a las extrusoras de plásticos y estamos hablando entonces de temperaturas alrededor de los 400ºC.
> Porqué sufririan las resistencias calefactoras con temperaturas de trabajo tan lejanas de su punto de fusión ?




Lo que provoca que la resistencia deje de funcionar no es directamente la fusión del hilo de nicrom, sino su rotura por los movimientos termodinámicos (dilatación y contracción debidas al calentamiento y enfriamiento). Cuanto más resistente es el material, más movimientos permite, pero todos los metales sufren fatiga.

Es como cuando doblamos un alambre con la mano. Si es de hierro de baja calidad, al doblarlo varias veces se rompe. Si se trata de un material más resistente, debemos doblarlo muchas más veces hasta que se rompa. Si doblásemos un hilo de nicrom solamente un poco, tal como ocurre durante su funcionamiento normal, quizás tardásemos 10000 horas en romperlo.

Al abrir una resistencia dañada se observa que el hilo está cortado, y las dos puntas de metal que han quedado están fundidas. Parece una contradicción, pero en realidad no lo es. Cuando aparece una grieta en el hilo, el metal tiene una sección menor, lo que provoca que la temperatura suba rápidamente en ese punto, superando esos 1400ºC que comentas. Finalmente el hilo se funde, y la resistencia deja de funcionar.

Disculpadme si me extiendo mucho en las explicaciones, pero quiero que se entiendan lo mejor posible.

Saludos.


----------



## al9 (Nov 24, 2014)

Hola.
Perdonen que recupere este hilo pero tengo un problema similar: 
Resistencia de 2000W de un calefactor de agua que quiero modular si es posible de 0 a 2000W.
Yo entiendo que una resistencia de ese tamaño es una bobina inductiva, y los TRIACS no se llevan muy bien con este tipo de cargas ¿me equivoco?
Otra opción sería usar un SSR, pero no tengo mucha práctica con estos dispositivos.
Y la tercera opción más simple sería un rele, pero claro no podría modular.
Se agradecen consejos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 24, 2014)

al9 dijo:


> Hola.
> Perdonen que recupere este hilo pero tengo un problema similar:
> Resistencia de 2000W de un calefactor de agua que quiero modular si es posible de 0 a 2000W.
> Yo entiendo que una resistencia de ese tamaño es una bobina inductiva, y los TRIACS no se llevan muy bien con este tipo de cargas ¿me equivoco?
> ...



Una resistencia de 2000W posee una componente inductiva, pero es muy inferior al valor de la componente resistiva, sigue siendo una resistencia. 
Utiliza un TRIAC con su correspondiente red de Snubber

No me imagino que tipo de modulación piensas emplear, pero recuerda que los TRIAC´s o SCR´s *NO* responden a modulación PWM.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 24, 2014)

al9 dijo:


> Otra opción sería usar un SSR, pero no tengo mucha práctica con estos dispositivos.
> .


 
No , es un relé de estado sólido , necesitás un dimmer a triac o un PWM con mosfets.

Voto por el dimmer a triac


----------



## mastercel (Dic 21, 2017)

Eugenio Nieto dijo:


> Lo que provoca que la resistencia deje de funcionar no es directamente la fusión del hilo de nicrom, sino su rotura por los movimientos termodinámicos (dilatación y contracción debidas al calentamiento y enfriamiento). Cuanto más resistente es el material, más movimientos permite, pero todos los metales sufren fatiga.
> 
> Es como cuando doblamos un alambre con la mano. Si es de hierro de baja calidad, al doblarlo varias veces se rompe. Si se trata de un material más resistente, debemos doblarlo muchas más veces hasta que se rompa. Si doblásemos un hilo de nicrom solamente un poco, tal como ocurre durante su funcionamiento normal, quizás tardásemos 10000 horas en romperlo.
> 
> ...




y entonces por que no pasa lo mismo con el foco??? , cual seria tu solución al control de este tipo de resistencias para graduar la temperatura?


----------

